
MIT D4M: Signal Processing on Databases - espeed
http://www.mit.edu/~kepner/D4M/
======
espeed
Video Lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNGKX-4PRsk&list=PLUl4u3cNGP...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNGKX-4PRsk&list=PLUl4u3cNGP62DPmPLrVyYfk3-Try_ftJJ)

Book: Graph Algorithms in the Language of Linear Algebra
[http://epubs.siam.org/doi/book/10.1137/1.9780898719918](http://epubs.siam.org/doi/book/10.1137/1.9780898719918)

